# Stupid pegboard hooks!



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

Anyone got a good solution for those annoying pegboard hooks that fall out of the pegboard any time I pull a tool off?

A few Google searches revealed some solutions but they're all pretty involved...like wiring every single hook to the board individually. Ugh.

My hooks came with these little plastic clips that are supposed to lock into the pegboard holes on either side of the hook and straddle it, holding it down. They work...for a week. Then they lose their rigidity and fall off with the hook.

There has got to be a way to keep hooks on the board!


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

I weave a large zip-tie through the hole next to the peg, then the other way through the same hole with the peg and back through the board. No need to close it. Loose ends will remain behind the board. Because it goes through the hole diagonally, it keeps the peg in place and doesn't go out of shape.


----------



## rePhil (Jun 12, 2006)

Not the answer you are looking for but that's one of the reasons I prefer a toolbox.


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

Some 1/2" plywood and an assortment of screws and hooks would easily become a toolboard that doesn't fall apart from using it.


----------



## Manning (Apr 11, 2007)

a blob of cheap latex caulk.


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

Here you go. They've worked great for me. They're heavy duty considering they're plastic. I've put an impact driver on them with no second thoughts. Wallpeg 43 Pc. Peg Hook Kit with Plastic Bins - Pegboard Hook Assortment Organizer - AM 302:Amazon:Home Improvement


----------



## Jimba (Aug 1, 2007)

I do what Saul said. I used a piece of nice looking cabinet plywood 1/2" thick. To start with lay it flat on a table and start laying out tools where you want them. After you get figured out their location, start installing finish head nails or finish head black deck or wood screws, these have a very small diameter head that usually use a small square drive for installing. 


One other thing you can do is draw a outline around the tool with a sharpie so it is easy to see where that tool gets returned, Might sound silly until you have half your tools off the board and it becomes hard to remember where each tool goes.


----------



## Bdabike (Jan 27, 2013)

Glad someone else said it. I don't scrapbook or use pegboards. Give those to the wife to hang stuff on.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Most pegboard hooks are 1/8" (I think), look for the heavy duty 1/4" ones and you'll have no more problems. I used them at my shop forever and they stay tight with no band-aids, you practically have to hammer the bottom peg in when installing them.

Also, be sure to use heavy-duty 1/4" thick pegboard too for best results.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

Manning said:


> a blob of cheap latex caulk.


what he said..

regular old white glue will work also.. just a dab on the hook .. it's enough to add resistance and won't keep you from removing it later if you want.


----------



## cdn-dave (Jan 6, 2007)

Gluegun


----------



## DBLUNG (Jun 14, 2009)

*Talon Hooks*

Not cheap but worth it.

Products


----------



## DeeZee (Jan 26, 2005)

I got something similar to these. My pegboard is plastic and screwing the pegs in works great.

http://www.amazon.com/Triton-Products-532-2-Assortment-DuraBoard/dp/B002FYYT74


----------

